# هل أستحق الطلبة الأقباط أقصى عقوبة ؟!



## عبود عبده عبود (29 فبراير 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]البداية ...وارجو أن نُدقق بعناية فيما كتبوه فى وسائل الإعلام ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رحلة ( كنيسة ) أدى الطلبة فيها ( مسرحية ) ...تنتقد ( داعش )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثلاثة عناصر فى الخبر ...كل عنصر أخبث من التانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كلمة (مسرحية) تجعل ذهن القارئ يقفز مباشرة الى أدوات المسرحيات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قصة وسيناريو – ملابس – ديكورات – بروفات – مخرج – خشبة مسرح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أربط كل هذا مع رحلة ( للكنيسة ) ..تبقى الكنيسة هى الراعية للمسرحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب ...
لما كنيسة راعية لمسرحية ...لماذا تحديداً ( داعش ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تفتقر الكنيسة الى قصص دينية أو أجتماعية ..حتى تفرد أمكانياتها لأنتقاد ( داعش ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان جزء من الخبر ...هنرجع له طبعاً لأنه لا يمكن أن يمر هكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الجزء الثانى ( مدرس قبطى ) صور المسرحية على الموبايل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم ...فقد شريحة الموبايل [/FONT]**Micro SD**[FONT=&quot] اللى عليه المسرحية  (!!!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله انا لو وقع منى الكارد دهون فى أوضة نومى ...مش هلاقيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب لو وقع منك فى الشارع !!... ما هى أحتمالات العثور عليه ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عثر عليه (أحدهما) ..ما هو وجه الرابط بينه وبين المدرس والطلبة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كان ( أبن الحلال ) اللى لقاه عارف المدرس عِز المعرفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعارف الطلبة بأسمائهم ومدرستهم ومحل أقامتهم ...وعارف كمان المناسبة التى تم التصوير فيها !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نرجع للمسرحية ...
لا هى مسرحية ولا يحزنون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفيديو المنشور ع اليوتيوب ( لعنة الله على اليوتيوب ) عبارة عن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( تهريج شباب ) ...لا أكثر ولا أقل ..تهريج طلبة ثانوى ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياما هرجنا مع بعض وأحنا فى ثانوى ...وأحنا فى الجامعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين مننا ما رماش نُكت على المسلمين وعلى المسيحيين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مين اللى قال أن دى (مسرحية) تنتقد (داعش) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى دفع الطلبة انهم يقولوا الكلام الأهبل دة فى تحقيقات النيابة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكارثة ان التهريج دار فى غرفة مغلقة ( أشبه ببيت الطلبة تقريباً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتصوير واضح جدا جدا ..أنه لم يتم أعداده للنشر والبث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو للنيل من عقيدة المسلمين ..أو لترويع الآمنين ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد تصوير بكاميرا موبايل زى ما بيحصل بين أى شباب وفى أى مكان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الأزدراء ؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..فين عنصر العلانية ( المقصودة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل يُقارن فعل الطلبة ببرنامج على قناة فضائية له موعد ثابت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يقارن (فيديو التهريج) ببرامج يصرفوا عليها ملايين ويجيبوا عليها أعلانات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتناولونها بالتحليل والنقد والأشادة واللعن والسب لزوم أكل العيش ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(صاحب البرنامج) المُتكرر بأنتظام فى موعد ثابت على الفضائيات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياخد (سنة حبس) ...وطالب ثانوى ياخد خمس سنين حبس ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلبة مدرسة بيحصلوا على ( أقصى عقوبة ) فى القانون !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلبة لا يملكون أية أمكانيات ولا سابق أعداد ولا نية ولا قصد ولا علانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الظرف المُخفف هنا ؟!! ...دة طالب ثانوى..اقرص ودنه وروحه بيتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل أوراق القضية تحوى أشياءاً غير مذكورة لجهلة الإعلام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو ...أقصى عقوبة مع وجود ظرف مُخفف ( كونهم طلبة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع أنعدام القصد بالعلانية ... لا يستقيم   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين بينخور فى البلد دى ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( قبل كدة ) مين اللى حكم فى أول جلسة على 520 شخص بالأعدام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أن يسمع دفاعهم ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طالب ثانوى ياخد أقصى عقوبة فى القانون على فيديو تهريج ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو هجم على شقة وكسرها وسرقها ...مش هياخد خمس سنين !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو ثّبِت واحد فى الشارع وسرقه ...مش هياخد خمس سنين 

نحتاج الى ثورة على أنفسنا قبل أن نثور على التشريعات والقوانين سيئة السُمعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحتاج الى ثورة على الإعلام ..قبل أن نثور على بعضنا البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أعتقد ان الحكم الصادر أول درجة ...ولو مافيش رحمة أو ضمير فى الأستئناف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فيه ناس بتنتقم من الشعب والحاكم والبلد كلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين بينخور فى بلدنا ؟ [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2016)

انا فى عالم اخر منعزل--
 اول مره اسمع عن الموضوع دا 
لك حق فى كل كلمه يا عبود


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 فبراير 2016)

شئ غريب ومحزن اوى استاذ عبود 
والغريب بقى ان قنوات الكنيسه اتكلموا
 عن فاطمه ناعوت واسلام البحيرى ودافعوا عنهم 
بالرغم انهم كتاب كبار ومش محتاجين حد يدافع عنهم
وموضوع الاطفال دول الغلابه محدش اتكلم عنهم  
وبعدين داعش المسلمين نفسهم بيقولوا انها لا تمت للأسلام بصله 
ولما تهجموا اهل القريه على بيوت الاقباط وهجروا المدرس 
كان فين القانون وقتها
 صحيح احنا دولة مؤسسات ودستور وقانون


----------



## aymonded (29 فبراير 2016)

*بصراحة أنا الأول صدقت انها مسرحية فعلاً، لكن لما شفت الفيديو لقيته تهريج سطحي ولا ليه معنى أصلاً، فاندهشت جداً من الكلام اللي اتقال واتروج وسط الناس ومش كنت فاهم حاجة من موضوع الحكم خالص ومش لقيت حد يفهمني حاجة غير هنا بس لأن بصراحة بطلت اصدق الإعلام خالص في اي حاجة، وأشكرك كتير على الإفادة ومش فاهم ازاي القاضي ازاي حكم هذا الحكم وبأي منطق وهل شاف الفيديو والا حكم بناء على الكلام اللي اتقال، ولحسن يكون المحامي هو اللي عمل المقلب في العيال وخلاهم يقولوا انها مسرحية مرتبة ومنظمة، والله وأعلم طبعاً لأني مش عارف ايه اللي حصل بالتفصيل ولا مين قال ايه ، انا بافتي طبعا أكييييييييييد.*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 فبراير 2016)

عندي كام سؤال لعبوووود

- هو القاضي اللي حكم مابيفهمش في القانون 
وايه منطوق الحكم ؟

- هل من حق الدولة ممثلة في اجهزتها التنفيذية زي الشرطة الموافقة بل والتوسط للتهجير القسري لعائلات تحت مسمي اخماد الفتن ؟

- هل من حق اي اعلام نشر قضايا خاصة بمدنيين ليسوا موظفين عموميين والتشهير بهم 
مثال : واحد أتُهم انه تم ضبطه في شقة مفروشة 
وبعدين بعد سنتين طلع براءة .. الانطباع الذي
في خيال القارئ ان هذا الرجل مدان ومافيش دخان 
من غير نار .. وهايظل موصوم بالقضية باقي عمره حتي لو طلع براءة وفي حالتنا هنا الاطفال دول
كده خلاص تم وصمهم حتي لو طلعوا براءة


دا كده مبدئيا ..

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 فبراير 2016)

انا كنت مع قانون الازدراء عشان بكره اللي يثيرون الفتن في اامجتمعات ومع ان يطبق على اي احد يسوي فتن ويخطط لهت عشان يضر المجتمع بس شكلي بغير رايي بعد هذا اللي صاير بحق ها العيال انا شفت الفديو في خبر قسم الاخبار وفعلا  فديو بريئ مافيه شي عيال ويتغشمرون مع بعض
ويقلدون داعش ياما مسلمين سخرو من داعش وفديوز مليان يوتب جيت على ها الاطفال وحتى فرضا مسرحيه كانت ولها مؤلف شو ذنب العيال ..والمصطلحات اللي يقولونها ما جابو من عندهم ..انا مو شايفه اي اساءه بس الظاهر القاضي حاكمهم وهو مو شايف شي ..عسى الاستئناف يبراهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> شئ غريب ومحزن اوى استاذ عبود
> والغريب بقى ان قنوات الكنيسه اتكلموا
> عن فاطمه ناعوت واسلام البحيرى ودافعوا عنهم
> بالرغم انهم كتاب كبار ومش محتاجين حد يدافع عنهم
> ...



*شىء مخزى مش بس محزن 

قولت قبل كدة 100 مرة فيه قنوات إسمها مسيحى و هى من الداخل كلها خبث 

من الخارج قبور مبيضة و من الداخل كلهم عظام و نجاسة ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مارس 2016)

*



			طيب ...
لما كنيسة راعية لمسرحية ...لماذا تحديداً ( داعش ) ؟!
هل تفتقر الكنيسة الى قصص دينية أو أجتماعية ..حتى تفرد أمكانياتها لأنتقاد ( داعش )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ج:   طالما   داعش  خرجت للعمل  الاجتماعى أو السياسي  أو الوطنى او الاقتصادى  او العسكرى   {العام}  اكرر { العام }... 
وطالما إنعكست أفعالها   بدرجة  {ما}  من حيث النتائج أو التدابير  بطريقة  مباشرة او غير مباشرة على الاغيار ...
 فى الحاضر او المستقبل 
 بالفعل الواقع او بالشروع فى التهديد.[تهديد السلام والسلامة والامن الشخصى والجماعى - تهديد الحريات والملكيات]
[ لاحظ أن أفعالها أنعكست  بالقتل والخسائر فى الارواح والممتلكات ووجهت تهديدها وازدرائها لعقائد الغير نصاً واضحاً لا لبس فيه.]..
[زعيقها الغرورى وعدائياتها : بديههية  ضد جميع الديانات والقوميات الشرق الاوسطية ]
بناءاً على ما تقدم....  صارت  داعش  واسبابها وعناصرها ودوافعها  ووسائلها وتدابيرها ونتائج اعمالها
فى الحاضر والمستقبل  ...  أقول أصبحت  حقاً مباحاً  للدرس والتشاور والتباحث والنقد والنقض   لكل من سبق التنظيم بتهديدهم والعدوان عليهم أو الشروع فى مواجهتهم .. *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> والغريب بقى ان قنوات الكنيسه اتكلموا
> عن فاطمه ناعوت واسلام البحيرى ودافعوا عنهم
> بالرغم انهم كتاب كبار ومش محتاجين حد يدافع عنهم
> وموضوع الاطفال دول الغلابه محدش اتكلم عنهم


 *[FONT=&quot]ماريا*​*[FONT=&quot] ..أنتى جبتى المفيد فعلاً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة أسمها ( التفتيش القضائى ) أبعت شكوى بصورة الحكم ليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تحقق – بشرط – تابعه ..وتابعه بأهتمام [/FONT]*​ ​


aymonded قال:


> *ومش فاهم ازاي القاضي ازاي حكم هذا الحكم وبأي منطق وهل شاف الفيديو والا حكم بناء على الكلام اللي اتقال، ولحسن يكون المحامي هو اللي عمل المقلب في العيال وخلاهم يقولوا انها مسرحية مرتبة ومنظم*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أزاى القاضى حكم ؟ - القاضى أمامه نصوص قانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحامى معملش مقلب ولا حاجة ... (تخمينى الشخصى) هو شكله كدة أتفلسف [/FONT]*​ 


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا كنت مع قانون الازدراء عشان بكره اللي يثيرون الفتن في اامجتمعات ومع ان يطبق على اي احد يسوي فتن ويخطط لهت عشان يضر المجتمع بس شكلي بغير رايي بعد هذا اللي صاير بحق ها العيال انا شفت الفديو في خبر قسم الاخبار وفعلا  فديو بريئ مافيه شي عيال ويتغشمرون مع بعض


*[FONT=&quot]مادة الأزدراء أتوضعت من أيام السادات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أجل المشايخ اللى بيشتموا المسيحية على المنابر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طنشوا المشايخ ومسكوا فى العيال [/FONT]*​


ElectericCurrent قال:


> * صارت  داعش  واسبابها وعناصرها ودوافعها  ووسائلها وتدابيرها ونتائج اعمالها
> فى الحاضر والمستقبل  ...  أقول أصبحت  حقاً مباحاً  للدرس والتشاور والتباحث والنقد والنقض   لكل من سبق التنظيم بتهديدهم والعدوان عليهم أو الشروع فى مواجهتهم .. *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لو بنيت دفاعك على حدوتة (مسرحية) داعش فقد خسرت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعينة بيِّنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفيديو لا علاقة له بداعش[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عندي كام سؤال لعبوووود
> 
> - هو القاضي اللي حكم مابيفهمش في القانون
> وايه منطوق الحكم ؟
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot](*) مطلعتش منى أن القاضى مابيفهمش فى القانون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه هنا حاجة أسمها (تعسف) فى أستخدام نص القانون بأقصى عقوبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](*) بالنسبة للجلسات العُرفية دى منتشرة فى الصعيد من أجل قضايا الثأر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محاولات لحقن الدماء ..غالباً بتنتهى بالصلح بين العائلات المُتناحرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للـ ( التهجير القسرى ) دة .. أنا قريته أكتر من مرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن معرفوش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](*) الآعلام المقرؤ والمشاهد ...عايز النسف [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شىء مخزى مش بس محزن
> 
> قولت قبل كدة 100 مرة فيه قنوات إسمها مسيحى و هى من الداخل كلها خبث
> 
> من الخارج قبور مبيضة و من الداخل كلهم عظام و نجاسة ​*


*[FONT=&quot]بصراحة معرفش أن كانت الصورة دى المنسوبة لقناة الحياة المسيحية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيحة أم لآ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها تُبين لنا بعض الأفكار لو صح أنتسابها لها[/FONT]*
​



[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 مارس 2016)

ما اتكلم عن مصر حتى عندنا وبعد انتشار سوشيال ميديا
والناس اللي تستظرف دمها طلع عندنا من كم شهر
قانون الازدراء ده والمفروض يوقف حد الناس اللي تبي
تثير الفتن في المجتمعات  فانا قصدي مع القانون ده بشكل عام بس لو يصير تطبيقه زي كذا وجوده زي عدمه
وصار تقييد للناس كل من فتح فمه جابوه وسجنوه


----------



## كليماندوس (1 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وصار تقييد للناس كل من فتح فمه جابوه وسجنوه


هذا بالظبط ما وصلنا اليه من تكييف استخدام هذا القانون
الغرض من دا قانون هو السجن و الإخراس 
اليوتيوب مليان بمقاطع تتريق على داعش تحديدا - لكن و طالما كررها " مسيحيون " فهنا وجب دق الرقاب و تغليظ العقاب و لا مانع من الكيل بمكيالين
اشعر " دائما " اننا نعامل فى بلدنا على اننا اسرى و محل مساومة و سرقة و نهب و سؤ استغلال و ليس لنا اى حق فى شىء
دائما نحن الذين علينا ان ندفع الثمن الباهظ لأى شىء و يضحى بنا 
دائما اشعر بان هناك رغبة قويه فى العض فينا و النيل منا و التنكيل بنا سواء بمناسنة او بغير مناسبة
نحن دمنا حلاال و سجننا و مرمتطنا حلاال و متعه 

يا سعده ، يا هناه اللى يمرمط فينا و يسرقنا و يسجننا و يذبحنا واخيرا يورثنا 
*فنحن ارخص من الكلاب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بصراحة معرفش أن كانت الصورة دى المنسوبة لقناة الحياة المسيحية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيحة أم لآ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها تُبين لنا بعض الأفكار لو صح أنتسابها لها[/FONT]*
> ​
> 
> 
> [/FONT]



*

هو فعلا كلامك صح 

ديه تبع قناة الحياة المسيحية 

https://www.facebook.com/alhayattvc...198138709115/1046092848752977/?type=1&theater

الل أعرفه ان هكذا أحب الله العالم  : مش بس اسلام البحيرى 





​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو فعلا كلامك صح
> 
> ديه تبع قناة الحياة المسيحية
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]على مختلف الطوائف بنخرب بلادنا بأيدينا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قضاة .. نيابات ...أخوان ... فضائيات ...سلفيين ...ليبراليين ...نشطاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعضاء مجلس شعب ... رؤساء أندية ...فيس بوك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حاجة تحزن ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنةُ الله على 25 ينايم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لعنةُ الله على 25 ينايم ...*​​


اهو اديك انت اللي بتبتدي الغلط .. :ranting:
ملكش دعوة بينايم ولا بيصاحي
خليك في حبيبك مبارك ابو تلات سنين ​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2016)

*

سؤال 

هو الحكم النهائى ممكن يبقى كام سنة ؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> سؤال
> 
> هو الحكم النهائى ممكن يبقى كام سنة ؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أى متهم بيطعن بالأستئناف على حكم أول درجة بيحصل حاجة من الأتنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إما تأييد الحكم الصادر أو تخفيفه ( أو براءة بطبيعة الحال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن زيادة لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا الولاد واخدين أقصى عقوبة فى القانون ( خمس سنوات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتكهن بما سيحدث فى الأستئناف صعب لأن القضية مش واضحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قادر أقتنع أو أصدق ان الحكم دة على فيديو مدته نص دقيقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]محتاجة "قاضى دكر" لا يخشى فى الحق لومة لائم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما أن يقضى ببراءة الولاد ( مكتفياً بحبسهم الأحتياطى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو سنة مع إيقاف التنفيذ – أو غرامة مالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تخمينى الشخصى انه سيحدث تخفيف للحُكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أية ؟ الله أعلم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أى متهم بيطعن بالأستئناف على حكم أول درجة بيحصل حاجة من الأتنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إما تأييد الحكم الصادر أو تخفيفه ( أو براءة بطبيعة الحال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن زيادة لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا الولاد واخدين أقصى عقوبة فى القانون ( خمس سنوات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتكهن بما سيحدث فى الأستئناف صعب لأن القضية مش واضحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قادر أقتنع أو أصدق ان الحكم دة على فيديو مدته نص دقيقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]محتاجة "قاضى دكر" لا يخشى فى الحق لومة لائم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما أن يقضى ببراءة الولاد ( مكتفياً بحبسهم الأحتياطى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو سنة مع إيقاف التنفيذ – أو غرامة مالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تخمينى الشخصى انه سيحدث تخفيف للحُكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أية ؟ الله أعلم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة :flowers:​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مارس 2016)

*
قولنا مليون مرة 

يا مسلمين يا عرب 

داعش تمثل الإسلام ... يقولوا ... لأ 

نتريق على داعش يقولوا .... ده إذدراء بالإسلام 



عايزين دلوقتى نفهم 

أحبائنا المسلمين اتفقوا على إية !؟؟؟؟

 داعــــــــــــــــــش

 بتمثل الإسلام .....أم .....لا تمثل الإسلام 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]
> مين اللى قال أن دى (مسرحية) تنتقد (داعش) ؟​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]
> ​
> ​*​*​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​*​*​*​*[/FONT]​*​*​*​


*


ولنفترض انها مسرحية بتنتقد داعش 

إية دخل المسلمين والإسلام بداعش :59:


:smile01:smile01​​*​*[/FONT]​*​*​*​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2016)

[QUOTEمين بينخور فى بلدنا ؟][/QUOTE]​
دى اهم حاجه قلتها
الموضوع فعلا مهم جدا
وكتير ناس بتغلط فعلا وبيطلعوا منها عادى خالض
ياترى ايه السبب​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ولنفترض انها مسرحية بتنتقد داعش
> 
> إية دخل المسلمين والإسلام بداعش :59:
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]سؤال جيد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل هذه الدفوع الغبية ورطت طلبة صِغار السن وتهدد مستقبلهم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومردود عليها كالتالى :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: المؤسسة الدينية الرسمية ( الأزهر ) والتى تتحدث بأسم المسلمين فى مِصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرّمت أفعال داعش ونفت عن الأسلام إدعاءات التنظيم الأرهابى المذكور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنها تُمارس أفعال الشريعة الأسلامية وتحكم بأحكامها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: تنظيم داعش يُناصب الدولة المصرية العداء ويُحاربها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الدليل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما قام تنظيم داعش بأرتكاب جريمة شنعاء فى حق 21 مصرى قبطى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قام الرئيس المصرى المُسلم بأعتباره الرئيس الأعلى للقوات المُسلحة المصرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بإعطاء أوامره للقوات التى يقودها أيضاً مُسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالقصاص لحقوق شهدائنا المصريين الأقباط ...وأعطى للتنظيم الأرهابى درساً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخرررررررس به العالم أجمع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لا خلاف رسمياً وشعبياً على أن داعش تنظيم أرهابى عالمى – تُعانى منه عدداً من الدول الأسلامية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما يأتى بضعة أشخاص ويصورون فيديو يسخر من صلاة المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يدفع بمنتهى الغباء أنه ( كان بيقلد  داعش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقد أزدرى الأسلام على نحو الأستهزاء بشعائره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأزدرى المسلمين بإسقاط الصفة الأرهابية عليهم ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة رداً على سؤالك أنتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا زلت عند رأييى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذى طرحته فى المقالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع كله ( تهريج شباب ) ولا يستحق كل هذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأرجو أن تكونى قد أستفدتى ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مارس 2016)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*


والقرآن أيضاً 
إذدرى المسيحيين بإسقاط صفة  "الكفر والشرك بالله " عليهم 

ولكن
 للأسف لم نجد أحد حاكم القرآن ​*​*[/FONT]*​*


فمن أولى بالمحاكمة 

"القرآن " أم " الأطفال " ​*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *والقرآن أيضاً
> إذدرى المسيحيين بإسقاط صفة  "الكفر والشرك بالله " عليهم
> 
> ولكن
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]والسيد المسيح قال أنه سيأتى من بعدى أنبياء كذبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنبى محمد عند المسيحية أسمه ( النبى الكذاب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متعادلين أنتم الأتنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم مشركين ...وهما كدابين [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...*​
> *[FONT=&quot]والسيد المسيح قال أنه سيأتى من بعدى أنبياء كذبة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والنبى محمد عند المسيحية أسمه ( النبى الكذاب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متعادلين أنتم الأتنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم مشركين ...وهما كدابين [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*هههههههههههههههههههه

ماتقدرش تقول كدة لإن القرآن لا يعترف بمسيح الإنجيل 

علاوة على ان 
المسلم بيعلن إذدراءه للمسيحية علانية
فى الميكروفونات وبكل وقت 


هل المسيحى فعل ذلك 
طبعا ... لأ 


إذن المسلم بقرآنه يزدرى بالمسيح والمسيحيين ​
فمن أولى بالمحاكمة 

"القرآن " أم  "الأطفال "*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماتقدرش تقول كدة لإن القرآن لا يعترف بمسيح الإنجيل
> 
> ...









الاخت هيلانة

ومن بعد أذن الاستاذ عبود


هل تعلمين بان رواية (اولاد حارتنا ) للروائي المصري نجيب محفوظ والحائز على جائزة نوبل للاداب -

هذه الرواية كانت ممنوعة في العراق - و لحد قبل كم سنة استطعت ان اقرأها

لأن الكثير من شيوخ الاسلام اعتبروها كفرا والحادا !!!


لديكم واحد من المفكرين اسمه (سيد القمني )
تابعته من خلال التلفزيون وكذلك على اليوتيوب

هو لم يقل سوى جملة واحدة (تعاملوا مع القران على اساس نصوص تاريخية )

اقاموا الدنيا عليه وهددوه بالقتل واتهموه بالكفر والالحاد واخرتهمة كانت انه بيأخذ فلوس من الكنيسة القبطية لكي يتحدث بهذا الشكل ضد القران !!!

فهل تتصورين بأن المسلمين سيحاكموا القران ؟؟؟!!!

هذه سوف لن تكون ولن تحصل حتى في الخيال 

وشكرا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *والقرآن أيضاً
> إذدرى المسيحيين بإسقاط صفة  "الكفر والشرك بالله " عليهم
> 
> ولكن
> ...



*إسقاط تهمة الكفر : ليس إزدراء 

فنحن كفرة بالاسلام و إلهه و نبيه 

ماذا فى هذا ؟؟

أما الازدراء بالمسيح فى القرآن : فى نظرهم لم يكن إزدراء 

فهم يقولون إنه نبى فقط لا غير 

و كلمة نبى : ليست إزدراء 
​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2016)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *إسقاط تهمة الكفر : ليس إزدراء
> ...





> *
> 
> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> ...





> *
> 
> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> ...





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> الاخت هيلانة
> 
> ومن بعد أذن الاستاذ عبود
> 
> ...



عندك حق 

لان القرآن اعطى للمسلم الحق فى إذدراء جميع الاديان​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2016)

> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > لما يقولوا على السيد المسيح ( ابن مريم ) ... يبقا ( فى نظرنا ) *إذدراء*​
> ...





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هى علاقة ( قضية الطلبة الأقباط ) بالقرآن وبالسيد المسيح وستنا مريم ؟ *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]سألتينى عن علاقة داعش والمسلمين ..فأجبتك *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا نتناول جوانب الواقعة التى حدثت ونناقشها ...*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لو – بعد الشر عليكى – عايزة تفهمى فيها حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا تحت أمرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة ( أزدراء ) تُكتب بحرف الزين وليس الذال [/FONT]*​





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا تحت أمرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> > [/FONT]*
> > *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة ( أزدراء ) تُكتب بحرف الزين وليس الذال [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]إهدى بس كدة شوية وما تتعصبيش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( أولاً ) لو حطيتى أسمى فى مشاركة ليكى ...يبقى من حقى أرد*​​:download::download::download:​


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > ولو لقيتيها تقوليلى إية معنى  كلمة " كفر " !!!؟؟ :t33:
> ...





> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > كلامنا يا إيرينى لازم يكون بأدلة :t33: *زى كلام الحج عبود* ​
> ...





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > ؟
> >
> > *
> >
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > > ؟
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]الأجابة ​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]المُحاكمات تتم للعواقل و العُقلاء ( جمع عاقل ) وهو الأنسان​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]ويُشترط عند محاكمته أن يكون ( واعياً ) و على قيد الحياة​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]وتسقط الدعاوى – بكافة أنواعها - وتنقضى ( بموته )  ​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]
> ولا يوجد ( عاقل واحد ) فى هذا الكون يُطالب بمحاكمة للحيوان أو للنبات أو للجماد ​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​ [FONT=&quot]و كتاب القرآن عبارة عن نصوص مطبوعة على ورق وموضوعة داخل غلاف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أى ( جماد )  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما أن صاحبه أنتقل للرفيق الأعلى ( مات )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
> ف[FONT=&quot]ـ [/FONT]بالله عليكى كيف تتم محاكمته ؟!!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما أذا أعتبرتى أن القرآن ( كائن حى ) كما وصفه الدكتور / مصطفى محمود فى كتاب يحمل هذا العنوان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فهذا أعتراف صريح منك بأنه قد أتى من فوق سبع سماوات وأنه وحىٌ موحى به[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
> أختارى لك واحدة منهم : هل هو ( جماد ) أم ( كائن حى ) ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأياً ما تختارينه عليكى أن تشرحى لنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كيف سيتم أستدعائه للمثول أمام المحكمة ؟!
> 
> [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ودع عنك محاولاتك البائسة المُستفزة لأغلاق الموضوع [/FONT]​ *​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​


*



هذا اعتراف منك ان محاكمة القرآن أولى من محاكمة الاطفال  
تمام :t16:
جماد بس فيه "نصوص إزدراء " للعقائد مفعله وبيعمل بيها ولها نتائج سيئة على العالم اجمع 

لم اقصد بالمحاكمة  التواجد امام قضاة 
ولكنى اقصد " نقد الكتاب " ، " نقد النصوص " 

وكويس أنك قولت ( صاحب الكتاب مات :flowers 
++++++++++++++ 
سوء نيه منك 
انك تعتبر هدفى هو إغلاق الموضوع 
تحب احطلك دلوقتى الايقونة إياها هههههههههه 
على فكرة وضعى للأيقونة لم اقصد بها إستهزاء او اى شىء آخر 
ثم إنك اقوى من هذا وذاك 
فيجب عليك ان تكون اكثر ثقة بنفسك :mus13:​*​*[/FONT]*​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *[FONT=&quot] *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ *​*[FONT=&quot]إنى لا أسأَلُكَ رَدَ القضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنى أسألك اللُّطفَ فيه[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ *​*[FONT=&quot]إنى لا أسأَلُكَ رَدَ القضاء*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنى أسألك اللُّطفَ فيه[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


قصد عبود ياملكة
ان دة كتاب هيتحاكم ازاى ؟؟؟
هيحكم علية بالسجن  مثلا
المقارنة بين افعال البشر وتعاليم معينة حتى لو كانت خاطئة تماما بالنسبة لمجموعة من البشر  لا يمكن مقارنتها ببعضها البعض


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> قصد عبود ياملكة
> ان دة كتاب هيتحاكم ازاى ؟؟؟
> هيحكم علية بالسجن  مثلا
> المقارنة بين افعال البشر وتعاليم معينة حتى لو كانت خاطئة تماما بالنسبة لمجموعة من البشر  لا يمكن مقارنتها ببعضها البعض



*والله مش شغلتى يتحاكم ازاى 

بس طالما مصنوع من ورق وصاحبة مات 

يبقا تتلغى نصوصه اللى بتزدرى وبتعمل فته 

او على الاقل لما يشوفوا حد بيزدرى بدينهم ويرسموا حاجة مسيئة لهم 

ما يتكلموش 

ويقبلوا الازدراء عااادى جدااا ​*


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *والله مش شغلتى يتحاكم ازاى
> 
> بس طالما مصنوع من ورق وصاحبة مات
> 
> ...


مال دة بدة برضة يا ملكة
يعنى مثلا
الكتاب المقدس بيقول  ان كل من ياتى بعد المسيح هم سراق ولصوص وكذبة
فهل هو كدة ازدرى رسول الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟
زيى ما رسول الاسلام قال ان خاتم الانبياء
جة وراة حد اسمة مرزا غلام احمد  وناس بتؤمن  من خلال تعاليمة ( الطائفة الاحمدية ) ان كلمة خاتم لاتعنى  نهاية وان النبوة مازالت مستمرة
فهل معنى كدة ان الاسلام ازدرى  كدة
هناك فرق بين محاكمة  القران كنص ادبى
وبين افعال البشر  المادية
انا كمسيحى حسب تعاليم انجيلى اؤمن ان رسل الاسلام مدعى نبوة كاذب فهل هذا ازدراء يا ملكة
الازدراء هنا ان اترجم ايمانى بافعال تهين معتقد اخر
هو يؤمن بما يشاء اونا اؤمن بما اشاء
لكن ليس لى او لة الحق ان يهين معتقدى والعكس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * يبقا تتلغى نصوصه اللى بتزدرى وبتعمل فته
> 
> ​*


*دى مش نصوص تبقى ...
دة يبقى مسمط ..*

:t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *والله ​*



*لا تحلفوا البتة 

:59:
​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> مال دة بدة برضة يا ملكة
> يعنى مثلا
> الكتاب المقدس بيقول  ان كل من ياتى بعد المسيح هم سراق ولصوص وكذبة
> فهل هو كدة ازدرى رسول الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*طيب ماهو بيهين معتقدك فى كتابة وبناءا عليه بيهينك أثناء تعاملاته 

مثال 
 المديرة المسيحية اللى رفضوا إستلامها للعمل 
مش دى إهانة فى المعاملة نتيجة إزدراء كتابي
 ++++++
نيجى للمسيحى اللى تعاليمة بتقول ( كل من يأتى بعد المسيح سراق ولصوص ) 
هال انت فى تعاملاتك مع المسلميين بتظهرلهم إهانة !!! 
بتقولهم انتو سراق ولصوص !!! 
بتقولهم انتو تابعين لنبى كذاب !!! 
ولا بتظهرلهم محبة حقيقية 

طبعا بتظهرلهم المحبة الحقيقية 
لان المسيح 
زى ماقالك ( كل من يأتى بعدى سراق ولصوص ) 
قالك من اراد ان يأخذ ثوبك اعطة الرداء ايضاً 

ماقالكش لا ولى لغيرمسيحى على مسيحى *​


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *طيب ماهو بيهين معتقدك فى كتابة وبناءا عليه بيهينك أثناء تعاملاته
> 
> مثال
> المديرة المسيحية اللى رفضوا إستلامها للعمل
> ...


اللى حصل مع المدرسة دة تعصب وتخلف فكرى نتيجة اضمحلال المستوى الثقافى قى مدراسنا
ليا صديق مدرس فى اعدادى  فية عندة طلبة عددهم ليس بالقليل لا يعر فون القراءة والكتاب الا طشاش كدة
مستنية اية من مستوى زيى دة
فى المقابل من الطلبة دول هناك الالالالاف الاسر المسلمة اللتى تتهافت على مدارس الرهبات
مع ان دول بيؤمنوا بنفس الكتاب بتاع دول ولا اية
نيجى بقى للمعاملة وهنا مربط الفرس زيى مبيقولوا
انا اؤمن ان محمد كذاب وهو يؤمن ان كتابى محرف دى ايمانيات من غير الجائز ان تكون لها علاقة باى شكل من اشكال الحياة الاجتماعية مع الاخرين
زيى مقلت دة ايمانة الشخصى بينة وبين ربة ودة ايمانى بنفس المنطق
الكفاءة الشخصية  ليس لها علاقة بالمعتقد الدينى اولا بقى كانت اليابان بطريقة نظرها لمواظنيها واخلاقها عندهم كتاب سماوى منعرفوش احنا لسة..
يعنى من الاخر من يحاول ان يهين معتقد الاخر لنا هنا وقفة معة فى الاطار الاجتماعى للدولة الى مفروض زيى معبود قال يحافظ على سلمها الاجتماعى
مشكلتنا فى اخر 50 سنة يا ملكة هى الثقافة التى اصبحت تحت الصفر


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

الازدراء هنا ان اترجم ايمانى بافعال تهين معتقد اخر
-------------------------------------------

يعنى من  الاخر من يحاول ان يهين معتقد الاخر لنا هنا وقفة معة فى الاطار الاجتماعى  للدولة الى مفروض زيى معبود قال يحافظ على سلمها الاجتماعى

---------------------------------------------------------

طيب يا استاذ *grges monir*

كلامك جميل جدا ومنصف الى درجة كبيرة

اريد ان أسالك ..

رمي قناني بلاستيكية فيها ادرار بشري  او اكياس من النايلون فيها غائط بشري ( اسف جدا ) ترمى على الكنائس

هل هو ازدراء ام ماذا ؟
ولماذا لم يتم محاسبة الفاعل لحد الان ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

ده يبقا " إستقراء عقيدة " وليس إزدراء 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> الازدراء هنا ان اترجم ايمانى بافعال تهين معتقد اخر
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> يعنى من  الاخر من يحاول ان يهين معتقد الاخر لنا هنا وقفة معة فى الاطار الاجتماعى  للدولة الى مفروض زيى معبود قال يحافظ على سلمها الاجتماعى
> ...


دة اسمة اعتداء على الغير
اعتداء مادى ولة عقوبات
يعنى لو الفاعل اتمسك اكيد هيتحاسب
عبود يفيدنا اكتر فى الجزئية دى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> دة اسمة اعتداء على الغير
> اعتداء مادى ولة عقوبات
> يعنى لو الفاعل اتمسك اكيد هيتحاسب
> عبود يفيدنا اكتر فى الجزئية دى




لو اتمسك بقا  ان شاء الله :t33:

والاكيد انه هيطلع مريض نفسي:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لو اتمسك بقا  ان شاء الله :t33:
> 
> والاكيد انه هيطلع مريض نفسي:t33::t33::t33:


معنى كلامك كدة ان الشرطة والقضاء  مديننيين زيى زيى مكنا بنقول مسيسين
التشكيك فى اجهزة الدولة محتاج موضوع منفصل
يتقال فية مالة وماعلية


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لو اتمسك بقا  ان شاء الله :t33:
> 
> والاكيد انه هيطلع مريض نفسي:t33::t33::t33:






لا اتمسك ولا طلع مريض نفسي ولا ايوها حاجة



توجد منطقة اسمها (الدورة ) تقع جنوب العاصمة بغداد فيها حي سكني اكثرهم مسيحيين اسمه ( حي الاثوريين )

تصوروا .. شيخ في جامع خطب وقال ( اكسروا ابواب بيوت المسيحيين وخذوها لكم ايها المسلمين فهي حلال لكم )
طبعا وليس اكثر من ساعة واحدة هجموا على البيوت وحتى باعوها واجروها وكأنها ملكهم 
(( لان شيخ الجامع افتى بذلك ))

لولا الشكاوى المتعددة والمتكررة والى ان جاءت قوات الجيش واخرجوهم بالقوة ( طبعا بعد 4 سنوات )

اترك لكم فهم ابعاد هكذا احداث

وشكرا


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> معنى كلامك كدة ان الشرطة والقضاء  مديننيين زيى زيى مكنا بنقول مسيسين
> التشكيك فى اجهزة الدولة محتاج موضوع منفصل
> يتقال فية مالة وماعلية







نعم بالتأكيد

القضاء مسيس ومؤدلج ايضا وتابع وليس مستقل

والدليل على كلامي ( على الاقل هنا في العراق )

المظاهرات الجماهيرية لابناء شعبي العراق وهي 

تطالب باصلاح القضاء الذي طاله الفساد

تفضل انظر ..

























صاحب الصورة : هو مدحت المحمود / رئيس السلطة القضائية الفاسد


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> لا اتمسك ولا طلع مريض نفسي ولا ايوها حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شييء طبيعي جدا 
انتا بتصدق ان ممكن الدول العربية تعمل قانون ازدراء اديان عشان تعمل للمسيحي كرامة   
ده عاملاه عشان حماية ( الإسلام ) من اي معتدي :t33:

احنا بقا لنا ربنا 
لولا ان الرب كان معنا لإبتلعونا ونحن احياء


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> *الازدراء هنا ان اترجم ايمانى بافعال تهين معتقد اخر
> هو يؤمن بما يشاء اونا اؤمن بما اشاء
> لكن ليس لى او لة الحق ان يهين معتقدى والعكس*​​​​


*


زى كـــــــدة 














عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]لو جه واحد قال المسيحيين مشركين بيعبدوا تلاته ​​ [FONT=&quot]دة مش أزدراء ...دة أستقراء لعقيدة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو واحد قالك يا مشرك 

من جهته ... ترجم إيمانه بأفعاله واعطى لها مُسمى ( إستقراء) 

من جهتك انتا إية ....
هل أهان معتقدك  !! ؟ أم لا  !!؟؟ يا استاذ جرجس !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟

​:t33::t33::t33::t33:
:t33::t33::t33:
:t33::t33:
:t33:*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> زى كـــــــدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بنفس المنطق يا ملكة
استقراء عقيدتى ان محمد نصاب وكاذب فى ادعاء النبوة
فهل هذا ازدراء ام لا
لو حد سئلك يعنى ماهو وضع محمد بالنسبة لعقيدتك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> بنفس المنطق يا ملكة
> استقراء عقيدتى ان محمد نصاب وكاذب فى ادعاء النبوة
> فهل هذا ازدراء ام لا
> لو حد سئلك يعنى ماهو وضع محمد بالنسبة لعقيدتك



*منا سألت المحترم عبود 

هل المسلم ممكن يقبل إستقراء عقيدتى !؟؟؟؟

قالى  لأ 














عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً مش هيقبلوها ​​ [FONT=&quot]عارفة لية ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]لو عندك فى كتابك حاجة عن النبى محمد (بالأسم)... يبقى أوكية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3729875&postcount=26

وأوصانى بعدم الوقوع فى هذة الوقعة السوده 

:t33::t33::t33::t33:

وبعدين فيه فرق ان حد يسألنى  
وان يكون عندى تصريح بالإزدراء تحت مُسمى إستقراء عقيدة 

فهل المسلم اللى أهان عقيدتك .. سألك عن إيمانك قبل مايهينك !!؟؟ ولا اهانك بدون مايستفسر !!؟​*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

*حضرتك يا استاذ يا جرجس افكارك غريبة 

عايز تثبت بالعافية ان كتابك المقدس بيزدرى ايمان المسلم 

فى حين ان المسلم نفسه شايف ان مفيش فى الكتاب المقدس اى ازدراء لهم 
وبيقولك إزدراءنا ليك هو إستقراء لعقيدتنا :t33:

انا ما شوفتش حد الناس بتبرأئة عن تهمة وهو COLOR="DarkRed"]مُصمم يتهم نفسه​*​*​
:t33::t33::t33:


يا ترى 
مين هنا فهم الناس ان المسحية مساوية للإسلام !!!

هل فية اعضاء هنا بتحط مواضيع بتساوى المسيحية بالإسلام والناس إتأثرت بيها او هتتأثر بيها  !!!

اسئلة مهمة 
ومسئولية كبيرة هتتحاسب عليها إدارة المنتدى *​[/COLOR]


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شييء طبيعي جدا
> انتا بتصدق ان ممكن الدول العربية تعمل قانون ازدراء اديان عشان تعمل للمسيحي كرامة
> ده عاملاه عشان حماية ( الإسلام ) من اي معتدي :t33:
> 
> ...





نعم - صحيح جدا

والدليل على ذلك مشاركة المسيحيين في كل حروب العرب المسلمين ( الجيوش العربية )
وفي كل الدول العربية منها والاسلامية الغير عربية ايضا


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *​*​
> * فهل المسلم اللى أهان عقيدتك .. سألك عن إيمانك قبل مايهينك !!؟؟ ولا اهانك بدون مايستفسر !!؟​*​






اختي الفاضلة

منذ متى المسلم يستفسر ؟؟؟!!!

هناك من يملك شهادات عليا مثل الماجستير والدكتوراه وكل الذي يعرفه عن المسيحية ( هو ما موجود في كتابهم او نقلا عن شيوخهم ورجال دينهم فقط )

كم مرة قلنا لهم بأننا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ؟
هل اقتنعوا بذلك ؟

كم مرة فلنا لهم بأن ايماننا واحد ولا نؤمن بالتثليث ؟
( انا وروحي ونفسي = 1 )
هل اقنعوا بذلك ؟

ام انهم ظلوا متمسكين بما لديهم فقط


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *حضرتك يا استاذ يا جرجس افكارك غريبة
> 
> عايز تثبت بالعافية ان كتابك المقدس بيزدرى ايمان المسلم
> 
> ...


فيييييين الافكار الغريبة دى بس ياملكة
على فكرة بقى انا ارثوذكسى حتى النخاع
يعنى من الاخر مسيحيتى لا يمكن المزايدة عليها
انا كلامى كلة خارج العقيدة والايمان
انا كلامى منطقى بحت لا يمس الدين بصلة
انا اقناعىى الفككرى ان معاملة الناس داخل المجتمع  لا يمكن ان تقوم على اساس دينى
هناك من يعبد الحجر  ليس لى انا ازدرى معتقدة او هو كذلك
 المشكلة هنا اننا شايفين ان قانون ازدراء الاديان لصالح الاسلام فقط
نناقش بقى الوضع القانونى دة او بة عوار دستورى ام لا
لكن نقول كتاب قال وكتاب مقلش
القانون المفروض لا يحابى  احد على اساس دينى[/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * فهل المسلم اللى أهان عقيدتك .. سألك عن إيمانك قبل مايهينك !!؟؟ ولا اهانك بدون مايستفسر !!؟​*​


 *[FONT=&quot]اليهود قاموا بصلب " مسيحكم " وبصقوا عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اليهود لا يعترفون بـ" مسيحكم " حتى وقتنا هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اليهود يقولون أن "يسوع" كسر وصية السبت وخالف الوصايا العشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف يكون أبناً لله ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اليهود يقولون ليس هو " المسيا " المُنتَظَر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل تعرفون رأى اليهود فى معجزات " السيد المسيح " ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ننزلها لكم قريب إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]أنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا أفقه حرفاً واحداً مما يقوله " بولس " الرسول ولا أعرف ماذا أراد أو يريد من أساسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن كتابك المُقدس و" بولس " على دماغى من فوق وع العين والراس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكننى لا أؤمن به [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> اختي الفاضلة
> 
> كم مرة قلنا لهم بأننا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ؟
> هل اقتنعوا بذلك ؟


برافو عليك انتم بالنسبة للمسلمين مسيحيين مش نصاري :t16:

تقدر تقولنا الفرق ؟​


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

[QUOTE*مين هنا فهم الناس ان المسحية مساوية للإسلام !!!*][/QUOTE]
انا هرد على دى كوجهة نظر خاصة بيا انا لانة سؤال موجة لكل شخص على حدة
المسيحية لاتقارن باى شىء اخر حتى لو كان تحت مسمى دين اخر
 لايمكن ان يقارن الكمال المطلق بشىء اخر يا ملكة


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اليهود قاموا بصلب " مسيحكم " وبصقوا عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]اليهود لا يعترفون بـ" مسيحكم " حتى وقتنا هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


عشان كدة عمال اقول ان الحوار ليس لة علاقة بالعقيدة
انة حوار فكرى  منطقى بحت[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> فيييييين الافكار الغريبة دى بس ياملكة
> على فكرة بقى انا ارثوذكسى حتى النخاع
> يعنى من الاخر مسيحيتى لا يمكن المزايدة عليها
> انا كلامى كلة خارج العقيدة والايمان
> ...


*
انا ماتاجرتش بمسحيتك يا غالى 
حضرتك شخص محترم وعلى عينى وراسى  

++++++++

كلامك صح 
هناك من يعبد الحجر ليس لى ان ازدرى معتقدة

تمام وتشكر اوى وانتا كدة محترم 

ولا كتــــــابك ايضا ازدرى بأحد 

++++++++++++
كلام صح 
المفروض قانون الازدراء لا يحابى احد على اساس دينى 

بس للأسف ده مابيحصلش :t33: وهو دى المشكلة اللى بنتناقش فيها وملهاش اى حل 

يعنى كلامنا فى الهوا :t33::t33::t33:

الامنيات والمفروض حاجة وواقعنا حاجة تانية خااااالص ​


*​


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> انا ماتاجرتش بمسحيتك يا غالى
> حضرتك شخص محترم وعلى عينى وراسى
> 
> ...


وانمت كمان ياملكة شخصية محترمة للغاية وغيرتك المسيحية  رائعة 
اخيرا اتفقنا يا ملكة اننا مشكلتنا فى كيفية تطبيبق القانون
لانة تقريبا مكتوب بصيغة فيها خلل
يبقى اعتراضنا على الخلل ونشوف خبرائنا القانونين يقولوا اية
بهذا القانون تم حبس فاطمة ناعوت
وفى وجود هذا القانون يوجد مئات المشايخ اللذين يسبون المسيحية ليل نهار فى خطب الجمعة
فاين القانون هنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> وفى وجود هذا القانون يوجد مئات المشايخ اللذين يسبون المسيحية ليل نهار *فى خطب الجمعة*
> فاين القانون هنا ؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]قولى اية هى صيغة السب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان احكى لك حدوتة تموتك م الضحك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> برافو عليك انتم بالنسبة للمسلمين مسيحيين مش نصاري :t16:
> 
> تقدر تقولنا الفرق ؟​






تفضل اقرأ

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264581


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> تفضل اقرأ
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264581


الصراحة مافهمتش اي حاجة لو ممكن تلخص في برشامة يبقي كتر خيرك​


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]قولى اية هى صيغة السب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان احكى لك حدوتة تموتك م الضحك *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


صيغ السب كتير قوى يا عبود
منها اولا د الخنازير
النصارى الملاعييييين
وفية بقى حاجات متكتبتش بقى
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> صيغ السب كتير قوى يا عبود
> منها اولا د الخنازير
> *النصارى الملاعييييين*


 *[FONT=&quot]أصلاً مادة 98 دى اللى وضعها "السادات" علشان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشتايم اللى أنت بتقول عليها دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى فى الأساس أتوضعت للمشايخ بعد حوادث الفتنة الطائفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأحفاد الخنازير دى بيقصد بيها اليهود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو لاحظت – وأبقى ركز - مافيش شيخ بيجيب سيرة ( المسيحيين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيه بيقولك لآهُمَّ عليك باليهود و (النصارى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى صُيع محامين الجماعات الأسلامية اللى قالوا لهم عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المسيحى بيقول أحنا مش (نصارى) أحنا مسيحيين ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب هو بيشتم فى النصارى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما انك مش نُصرانى ...مالكش دعوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ثم زيادة فى التأمين أضافوا صيغة تانية على الدُعاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ عليك باليهود و (النصارى) أعداؤك أعداءُ الدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طيب ...لا أنت نُصرانى ولا أنت عدو الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى مالك بقى ؟ حد جه ناحيتك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبقى ركز معاهم كدة ...مش هتلاقى حد بيقول مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أصلاً مادة 98 دى اللى وضعها "السادات" علشان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشتايم اللى أنت بتقول عليها دى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى فى الأساس أتوضعت للمشايخ بعد حوادث الفتنة الطائفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأحفاد الخنازير دى بيقصد بيها اليهود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لو لاحظت – وأبقى ركز - مافيش شيخ بيجيب سيرة ( المسيحيين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيه بيقولك لآهُمَّ عليك باليهود و (النصارى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى صُيع محامين الجماعات الأسلامية اللى قالوا لهم عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




يا نهار اسود 

هو انتم بتزدروا اليهود والنصاري كمان 

ايه العقيدة اللي كلها ازدراء دي 

المفروض القرآن يبقا اسمة 

الازدراء الكريم. هههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (16 مارس 2016)

*أهلا وسهلاً بالأخوة الغاليين.. وأخص سلامي للأخ عبود ..

عموماً ازدراء الإسلام للعقيدة المسيحية هي كثيرة جداً، لكن ولأنها طويلة الزمن (14 قرن) ولأنها مرتطبة دايماً وعلى مر تاريخها بالسياسات والحكومات والخلافات..
فصار ازدراء الإسلام للمسيحية يختلف لأنه حمل معه صبغة قانونية.

لو أنا أتيت بدين جديد وقلت في محكم كتابي:
"لقد كفر اللذين قالوا بأن محمداً هو خاتم الأنبياء والرسل، بل هو نبي عظيم مثل غيرهم من الأنبياء"

طبعاً لم أزدريء محمد شخصياً ولم اسبه.. لكن ألغيت أهم صفة إسلامية فيه وهو ختم النبوة، لا وبل فوق ذلك قلت بأنه نبي عظيم.. هو نبي لكن ليس بخاتم الأنبياء.

هل هذا إزدراء بنظر الإسلام؟

السيد المسيح (وأي شخصية دينية مقدسة) هو ليس شخص عادي.. بل يجب أن يعامل كما يحب أتباع الدين معاملته..
بمعنى أن المسلمين يؤمنون بأن محمد هو خاتم الأنبياء.. لكن إن جاء شخص غير مسلم عادي وقال أنا أحب محمد لكن لا أؤمن فيه كنبي.. فهذا أمر عادي يمر مرور الكرام
لكن إن قال نفس هذا الشخص: أنا ديني يقول بأن كل من يؤمن بختم نبوة محمد فهو كافر وفي النار

ستتشعلل حفيظة المسلم.. وانت عارف ماذا سيحدث
فليس لمحمد رب يحميه.. بل مجموعة من البشر يحمونه.. 

وصلت الفكرة؟
نفس الشي.. المسيحيين يعتبرون أن ما قيل في القرآن هو إزدراء صريح للعقيدة المسيحية.. لأن القرآن تكلم بصيغة دينية وليس بصيغة عادية.
الكثير من الملاحدة يرون بأن يسوع هو شخص رائع لكن لا يعترفون بأي نوع من أنواع الألوهية.. وهذا عادي.. لكن أن تقرأ كتاب ديني (سماوي!!) ويقول بأن كل من يقول عن المسيح هو إبن الله كافر.. فهذا ازداء وشتيمة ليس فقط للإيمان المسيحي بل لكل مسيحي يؤمن بذلك.

أما بالنسبة لحديثك الأخير بأن القرآن قال عن النصارى هم الكفار وليس المسيحيين العاديين.. فهذا تلوين وتشويه للحقيقة..
لما أنا أقول: بأن كل المحمديين كفرة.. فأنا طبيعي أقصد المسلمين.. فالنية واضحة، وحتى إن لم أقل المسلمين بشكل صريح


عموماً إحنا أذكى من كذا ومش بنحاكم القرآن فهي عبارة عن صفحات تطبع في أي مطبعة في الدنيا.. فللكنيسة رب يحميها وأبواب الجحيم (المحمدية) لن تقوى عليها*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اليهود قاموا بصلب " مسيحكم " وبصقوا عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]اليهود لا يعترفون بـ" مسيحكم " حتى وقتنا هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



لا طبعا 
كل الكلام ده مش ازدراء 
لان مافيهوش ضرر نفسي عليا 

محدش شتم شخصي :flowers:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هو *انتم *بتزدروا اليهود والنصاري كمان


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتم ؟!!! ...أنتم مين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot] انتى بتجمعينى مع حد وأنا مش واخد بالى والا حاجة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين دة مش أزدراء ...لأ طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى شتيمة وسب ولعن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تروحوا تشتكوهم  ساكتين لية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو إيمانك  بيقولك إن ربنا معاكى وبيدافع عنك وبيحميكى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى خلاص ... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بطلى وجع دماغ وآمنى بربك وأنتى ساكتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أكل وبحلقة ؟[/FONT]*​ 



peace_86 قال:


> *
> نفس الشي.. المسيحيين يعتبرون أن ما قيل في القرآن هو إزدراء صريح للعقيدة المسيحية.. لأن القرآن تكلم بصيغة دينية وليس بصيغة عادية
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]تمام ...وماذا عمن صلبوا السيد المسيح نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبصقوا عليه وجلدوه ( دة فعل ) مش مجرد كلام مكتوب فى كتاب !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يزالوا ينتظرون " المسيا المخلص " قاعدة إيمانية عندهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى "يسوع" محصلش عند اليهود نبى بل أتهموه بالهرطقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال صلبوه لية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا المسلم ولا قرآنه صلب المسيح ولا أدعى عليه الهرطقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو شايف أنه نبى ... و هذا هو إيمان المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزهم يجاملوك ويوافقوك ان المسيح هو الله نفسه من أجل أرضائك ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزهم يلغوا قرآنهم علشان أنت ماتزعلش ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزهم يؤمنوا بأن الله تمت إهانته والبصق عليه ومات وقام من بين الأموات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان تكون مبسوط  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تؤمن بمحمد نبياً إرضاءاً للمسلمين ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية المنطق دة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ 
*



			أما بالنسبة لحديثك الأخير بأن القرآن قال عن النصارى هم الكفار وليس المسيحيين العاديين.. فهذا تلوين وتشويه للحقيقة..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]أنا مقلتش كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرا تانى اللى أنا كتبته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن كل تركيزك تهاجمنى أزاى وخلاص ...علشان كدة بتقرا غلط [/FONT]*​ *



			فللكنيسة رب يحميها وأبواب الجحيم (المحمدية) لن تقوى عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]لما هى الابواب المحمدية لن تقوى عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خايف من شوية نصوص لية ؟
[FONT=&quot]أيمانك ضعيف ؟[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تمام ...وماذا عمن صلبوا السيد المسيح نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبصقوا عليه وجلدوه ( دة فعل ) مش مجرد كلام مكتوب فى كتاب !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يزالوا ينتظرون " المسيا المخلص " قاعدة إيمانية عندهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى "يسوع" محصلش عند اليهود نبى بل أتهموه بالهرطقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال صلبوه لية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح ؟[/FONT]*​



*أيوة طبعا صح 

[Q-BIBLE]
31. وَبَعْدَ مَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
20. وَبَعْدَمَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الأُرْجُوانَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا بِهِ لِيَصْلِبُوهُ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
14. وَكَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً يَسْمَعُونَ هَذَا كُلَّهُ وَهُمْ مُحِبُّونَ لِلْمَالِ فَاسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
11. فَاحْتَقَرَهُ هِيرُودُسُ مَعَ عَسْكَرِهِ وَاسْتَهْزَأَ بِهِ وَأَلْبَسَهُ لِبَاساً لاَمِعاً وَرَدَّهُ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
36. وَالْجُنْدُ أَيْضاً اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ لَهُ خَلاًّ
[/Q-BIBLE]


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2016)

*ليه الناس مش عارفة تفرق بين الايمان و الازدراء ؟؟
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الصراحة مافهمتش اي حاجة لو ممكن تلخص في برشامة يبقي كتر خيرك​





طيب ..
ماذا تسمي الشخص المولود والذي يعيش في (القاهرة ) ؟
اليس قاهري ؟
 وكيف نجمعها ؟
اليس قاهريين ؟ ام قهارى ؟
فالذين من مدينة الناصرة تجمع ازاي ؟
نصارى ام ناصريين ؟

طيب .. هل انت مصري ام سعودي ؟
طبعا انت مصري .. ولكنك مسلم 
فلماذا لم تسمى على اساس مهد دينك ؟
ولماذا مثلا العراقي ايضا مسلم وليس سعودي او مكي ؟
لان ببساطة الدين رسالة وعقيدة - ليس لها علاقة بالمدينة او الدولة
بالتاكيد النبي سيولد في مدينة او دولة لكن هل يصح ان نسمي رسالته ودينه على اساس مدينته فقط
هل يصح ان تسمي دينك مكاوي او مكي او سعودي ؟

ولماذا اليهود بقوا كما هم علما ان نبيهم استلم الوصايا العشرة في سيناء

فهل هم يهود ام سيناءيين ؟ ام سيناءى ؟

وهل تعلم بأن النصارى كانوا طائفة موجودة في شبه جزيرة العرب ايام نبيك وهؤلاء كانوا اصحاب
هرطقة ( معتقدهم خليط من هذا وذاك )
وانتهوا جميعهم الان ولم يبقى لهم اي اثر ؟


اخ ياسر

نحن نملك دين كامل ورسالة سماوية كاملة نؤمن بفادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا اسمه يسوع المسيح ونحن امنا به
اسمنا على ما نؤمن به (مسيحيين ) ولسنا نصارى على 
اسم مدينة في فلسطين




اقدم لحضرتك مصدر ورابط اخر حول نفس الموضوع

http://www.m.ahewar.org/s.asp?aid=426627&r=0


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اليهود قاموا بصلب " مسيحكم " وبصقوا عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]اليهود لا يعترفون بـ" مسيحكم " حتى وقتنا هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يُّعَد إهانة ؟ أزدراء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...







استاذ عبود

كل الذي قلته عن اليهود صحيح جدا
ولكن مع من ؟
الجواب : مع يسوع المسيح فقط

وهذا له جواب بأن كل ما حصل هو تخطيط رباني وارادة الهية فوقية عليا
وهذه نسميها عقيدة الفداء 

ولكن هل اليهود عملوا هذا الشئ معنا ؟
مقارنة بما عملوه ويعمله الان المسلمين بالمسيحيين ؟

يا ريت يا استاذ عبود المسألة كانت على مجرد نصوص واختلافات فكرية فقط - كان هانت علينا كتير اوي

لكن الكثير من المنسلمين استعملوا هذه النصوص للانقضاض والهجوم على المسيحية والمسيحيين 

ولك في العراق وسوريا ولبنان ومصر اسوة حسنة

وشكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "بول" ...هناك فارق بين (الأزدراء) و (الأعتداء)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرأ أول المقالة عن ماذا كتبت أنا ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أدعوك لقراءة أصل المقالة ...مرة أخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وضعت رأى دينى ؟ - هل وضعت رأى عقائدى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
جل ما فعلته كان تحليلاً للقضية وتناول جوانبها القانونية فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و .... للأسف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك أعضاء غرضهم التشويه للتشويه والأستفزاز للأستفزاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس لم يمر عليهم فى حياتهم حاجة أسمها ( الحيادية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس عندها أصرار عجيب على محاكمة الآخر بُناءاً على خلفيته الدينية أو العرقية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر ماذا كتب وماذا شرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
قمت بشرح القضية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– وشرحت معنى الأزدراء فى قانون العقوبات المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قدمت ما عندى بمنتهى الأمانة والحيادية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس عندى ما أضيفه فى هذا الموضوع [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> طيب ..
> ماذا تسمي الشخص المولود والذي يعيش في (القاهرة ) ؟
> اليس قاهري ؟
> وكيف نجمعها ؟
> ...


يا استاذنا انا ليه سألتك ؟ مش عشان النحو واللغة !!
لكن عشان فيه ناس لغاية دلوقتي من المسلمين فاكرينكوا نصاري ..
مع ان انتوا مش نصاري خالص ..
عايز تسمي نفسك مسيحي ماشي ... يسوعي ماشي ... لكن نصراني لأ 
ليه  بقي ؟ 
اقولك 

اليهود والنصاري والمسلمين المذكورين في القرءان التلاتة متفقين 
في العقيدة وهي الايمان بلاهوت الله فقط بدون ناسوت .. لكن عقيدة المسيحي مختلفة تماما

عشان كده ايمانهم واحد حتي لو اختلف انبياؤهم 
وعشان كده اسمهم في القرءان .. اهل الكتاب

يبقي في الزواج مافيش مشكلة ان المسلم او المسلمة يتزوج منهم .. اساس العقيدة واحد :flowers:

Thank you​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> يا استاذنا انا ليه سألتك ؟ مش عشان النحو واللغة !!
> لكن عشان فيه ناس لغاية دلوقتي من المسلمين فاكرينكوا نصاري ..
> مع ان انتوا مش نصاري خالص ..
> عايز تسمي نفسك مسيحي ماشي ... يسوعي ماشي ... لكن نصراني لأ
> ...


الرد دة ياسر عاوز موضوع منفصل لانة مش مكانة هنا
لانة هيفتح باب كبير قوى من الاسئلة
واهم موضوع هيفتحة هو يسوع من الناحية التاريخية بين الاسلام واالمسيحية


----------



## aymonded (17 مارس 2016)

*هو استفسار بريء هو الموضوع قلب من موضوع مشكلة الطلبة القانونية*
*لمناقشات متفرعة كتيــــــــــــــــــــر قوي عن الدين والمسيحة والإسلام *
*الموضوع وسع ولو اتقسم هايتوزع على أقسام كتير في المنتدى*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> الرد دة ياسر عاوز موضوع منفصل لانة مش مكانة هنا
> لانة هيفتح باب كبير قوى من الاسئلة
> واهم موضوع هيفتحة هو يسوع من الناحية التاريخية بين الاسلام واالمسيحية


انا بالنسبالي الرد اغلق علي كده .. 
والهدف منه توضيح ان انتم مش نصاري
وان زواج المسلم من مسيحية هو محرم دينيا ولكنه غير محرم مدنيا خارج الديانة او الملة او المذهب

عايز تفتح انت موضوع بقي .. براحتك :flowers:

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> استاذ عبود
> 
> كل الذي قلته عن اليهود صحيح جدا
> ولكن مع من ؟
> ...



*
كلام حضرتك مظبوط جدااا 

والمشكلة انهم بيطبقوا قانون الازدراء  لصالح الإسلام والمسلمين برضو 

يعنى اللى بيشتموا فى المسيحيين كتير اوى و عمرنا ماسمعنا حد اتسجن خمس سنين عشان شتم فى المسيحيين 

وفى المقابل ممكن يسجنوا اطفال عشان بيقلدوا داعش الارهابية 

:t33::t33::t33:

تفتكر ينفع تشتكى الخصم وهو فى ذات الوقت حكم !!! ؟؟ 
طبعا لأ 
مفيش غير اننا نصلى من أجلهم علشان يعرفوا العدل والحيادية فى احكامهم 
وربنا يهديهم 
​
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة [/COLOR*​]


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> كلام حضرتك مظبوط جدااا
> 
> والمشكلة انهم بيطبقوا قانون الازدراء  لصالح الإسلام والمسلمين برضو
> ...








لا شكر على واجب اختي الفاضلة

نعم بالتأكيد ..

المشكلة حتى لو اخذناها من جانبها القانوني فقط

فستبقى نفس المشكلة (معلّقة وبدون حل )

لان القوانين هي اصلا مأخوذة من الشريعة الاسلامية

والتي تعطي لهم الحق  وكل الحق فيما يعملون

هي ليست قوانين مدنية مبنية على اسس المواطنة الصالحة والقيم الانسانية
وليست على اساس الارادة الحرة الذاتية وتحقيق
المنفعة الذاتية هي قوانين اسلامية صرف


مع الشكر والتقدير لحضوركم الطيب

دمتم في محبة سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------

